# colloidal oatmeal percent in soap



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 13, 2013)

I've read good things about adding colloidal oatmeal in soap. I'd like to add it to my face soap, but didn't want to feel any scratchiness. I've searched and couldn't find anything about percents. WSP percents vary from 1-10%. Could anyone give me a good starting point on what percent I should use in a face soap?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 14, 2013)

I use a coffee grinder to turn the slow cooking oats to powder & sift thru kitchen wire sieve...you can also buy thru WSP and other vendors...I use 1 tbsp. ppo...you can either add to water before adding lye or add at thin trace...I've found that adding more makes soap kinda slimey...I also add honey or sugar to the water before adding lye to increase bubbles...2-3 tsps.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (Aug 14, 2013)

heartsong said:


> I use a coffee grinder to turn the slow cooking oats to powder & sift thru kitchen wire sieve...you can also buy thru WSP and other vendors...I use 1 tbsp. ppo...you can either add to water before adding lye or add at thin trace...I've found that adding more makes soap kinda slimey...I also add honey or sugar to the water before adding lye to increase bubbles...2-3 tsps.



Thank you for letting me know it will turn the soap slimy if too much is used.:smile:


----------



## heartsong (Aug 14, 2013)

when making a body bar, 1 use 1 level tbsp. oat flour & 1 tbsp. rough ground oats...people seem to expect seeing some oat flakes in their bars...plus it looks pretty when you sprinkle whole oat flakes on top of your soap log after you pour.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2013)

Could you soak the oats and just use the water instead of putting the solids in the soap?


----------



## heartsong (Aug 14, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Could you soak the oats and just use the water instead of putting the solids in the soap?


 
I don't see why not...there'll just be less oat starch, but you could soak in warm water then pour them thru a fine sieve to catch most of the oat solids...it just seem like more work?


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 14, 2013)

You put the oats in a nylon and soak them for awhile then knead/squeeze all the goo out. It can be pretty thick if you only use a little water. I use this diluted as a rinse for my hedgehog when she is quilling.


----------



## heartsong (Aug 14, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> You put the oats in a nylon and soak them for awhile then knead/squeeze all the goo out. It can be pretty thick if you only use a little water. I use this diluted as a rinse for my hedgehog when she is quilling.


 
Ooooooh!  i'd love to see a pic of your hedgy! we need to start a thread where we can post pics of our "kids!"


----------

